# 8-9” alumilite rods



## RDH79 (May 6, 2019)

Hi 
I am looking for 5-6 different colored alumilite rods to make kitless. 
I never bought them that long so have no idea who sells them. 
I google them and there mostly sold out or not the color combos I like.
Thank You!
Rich


----------



## duncsuss (May 6, 2019)

RDH79 said:


> Hi
> I am looking for 5-6 different colored alumilite rods to make kitless.
> I never bought them that long so have no idea who sells them.
> I google them and there mostly sold out or not the color combos I like.
> ...


When I find a pattern I like but it's only 5" long, I buy two (or more). I usually get mine from Exotic Blanks or Jonathan Brooks (IAP name Brooks803). I see that NV Woodwerks also sells alumilite blanks but haven't bought from them.


----------



## greenacres2 (May 6, 2019)

You might check with Tim McKenzie at McKenzie Penworks https://www.mckenziepenworks.com.  

earl


----------



## magpens (May 6, 2019)

Tim McKenzie is your guy !!


----------



## duncsuss (May 6, 2019)

greenacres2 said:


> You might check with Tim McKenzie at McKenzie Penworks https://www.mckenziepenworks.com.


 I didn't think of Tim -- always associate him with DiamondCast blanks (which are alumilite with diamond powder mixed in) :biggrin:


----------



## RDH79 (May 6, 2019)

Great!! Thanks for the names. 
I never thought of just getting 2 of the same pattern.
Also I forgot about diamond cast also. 
This will give me a start.
Thank You!!


----------



## Curly (May 6, 2019)

Actually when you buy two regular blanks you end up with a leftover that may or may not match any other leftovers. Buy 3 and you have more than enough for two pens. If you don’t fluff something up.


----------



## pshrynk (May 9, 2019)

Curly said:


> Actually when you buy two regular blanks you end up with a leftover that may or may not match any other leftovers. Buy 3 and you have more than enough for two pens. If you don’t fluff something up.



Or in CASE you fluff something up...


----------



## RDH79 (May 9, 2019)

Thank You!
I was able to order from a couple different people.


----------



## Tom Walter (May 9, 2019)

There are literally hundreds of resin pen blank makers in the Facebook Groups. One is called Pen Making Supplies and there is a Custom Pen Making - PAG Friends group that has a lot of good connections for all kinds of custom pen making supplies.


----------

